# Looking for AMD K6-3+ 550



## hammerbill (Feb 26, 2003)

The AMD K6-3+ 550 cpu is the king of all socket 7's. Many will sell you an overclocker-even the 400's can go to 600 but that is not what I want for my collection. I tried ebay but the last one I saw there (you don't even see them there much) went too high and then appeared to be shill bidded so I lost out. Any suggestions for this hard to find item?


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I have a 500 and a 550. Packrat type of thing..I also have a couple of IBM Correcting
Selectric III's, too...I know, another Packrat thing.....Any takers????

You can pm me on the 550....


----------



## AXE92 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hello ,
I am interested in the K6(s)
Can you give me your conditions
and tell me if it si the "+" series you talk about.


----------



## hammerbill (Feb 26, 2003)

Yes, I am looking for the + series. I am looking for exactly what I described on the title of this thread. They are extrememly hard to find. The 400, 450 and even the 500 mhz ones are relatively easy to find and are often advertised as "550's" because they can be overclocked to 550 or even 600+ but I am not interested in an overclocked one because it is to be a collector's item (if I was after computing power, I would just go athlon or something, of course.) If you know where one can be found or have one you can leave me a message. Other answer was a k6-2 not 3+.


----------



## edude05 (Oct 14, 2005)

I need a K6-3/550 For my Media Centre.
I'm a Kind of poor student that's building a media play back system and I can't afford a new motherboard + processor combo.

So, I'm using this old PC Mobo that only goes upto 550.
If you have another one, I would be glad to barter with you for it,

Thanks alot,
Michael


----------



## hammerbill (Feb 26, 2003)

You can find K6-3+ 400 and 450 cpu's on ebay that can be overclocked to 550 easily. They are about 40 dollars or so. If you are just getting it for practical use, then you need not buy a 550.


----------

